# Paslode Framing Nail Gun



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

memory serves correct they run 30 degree nails.. we have hitachi guns at work and i have a ridgid .. typically we use "topgun" nails as weve found the paslodes tend to jam up the guns plus the topgun nails are cheaper.

besides that senco nails will work in the paslodes, im not sure about bostich as i think they are 21 degree.. now mind you if you have the new version of the gun they released about 6 years ago theyve actually changed it to a 21 degree gun


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> memory serves correct they run 30 degree nails.. we have hitachi guns at work and i have a ridgid .. typically we use "topgun" nails as weve found the paslodes tend to jam up the guns plus the topgun nails are cheaper.
> 
> besides that senco nails will work in the paslodes, im not sure about bostich as i think they are 21 degree.. now mind you if you have the new version of the gun they released about 6 years ago theyve actually changed it to a 21 degree gun


Thanks Kirk, I knew Senco use to fit and so did Bostich but I just haven't kept up with it like I use to. I appreciate it buddy.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

no worries it all good


----------



## griz (Sep 22, 2015)

Call a pro supply house.

They'll tell you what will fit what....


----------

